# My iPhone/iPad app



## chump54 (5 Jan 2012)

Hello everyone, I haven't been obsessing over my tank as much I usually do as I've been working on an iOS app...  It's a game called Diggy for 3 to 5 year olds... It involves a digger, seeds and trees... You can check it out here http://untested.com/diggy.

If you want you can use one of these codes for a free copy

F3M73HE9F99K
LJWHW66HLJPX
EMAK6TXHEY79
6XP7XY9PYN6W
A3W37WN4W9E7

They are single use so when they are gone they are gone.

Hope this is ok with the mods, if not I apologise.

Have a look, tell me what you think

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Alastair (6 Jan 2012)

How do you use the codes mate


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chump54 (6 Jan 2012)

ah, yes sorry, it's not very obvious is it...

if your on your computer click -> https://buy.itunes.apple.com/WebObjects ... andingPage
(there is a link on the front page of the iTunes store to "redeem")

if you're on your device go to the app store and at the bottom of the featured section is a redeem button

sorry about that
Chris


----------



## chump54 (6 Jan 2012)

actually the link should work for your device too -> https://buy.itunes.apple.com/WebObjects ... andingPage


----------



## Alastair (6 Jan 2012)

It charged me :0( lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chump54 (6 Jan 2012)

NO.... it shouldn't have done that... I'm so sorry. 

Can you check... it should show up on your receipt but it should be marked as "free"

did you use the code or did you click the "buy" button?

Chris


----------



## Sentral (6 Jan 2012)

You wouldn't have been charged if you redeemed the code alastair. 

Great app, love the graphics! Have you thought about introducing more of a reward mechanism? You could have specials or power ups like 'super seeds' to make it a bit more exciting? Also it'd be great if you could change the sensitivity


----------



## chump54 (7 Jan 2012)

Thanks Sentral, hadn't really thought about the idea of super seeds, will consider it for future versions/harder levels. The rewards are something i'm working on, it uses GameCenter for leader boards and achievements but I'd like to integrate them better, to make them easier to access/work towards. but really the game is for little kids, who love diggers so simple is the way to go with it at the moment.

Thanks for the input.

Chris


----------

